# NCE Power Pro & Pro Cab



## Rebskipper (Nov 17, 2012)

Is there a way to do a master command station reset for the Power Pro and/or Pro Cab? All my DCC locos are controllable only when facing one direction. When turned around they sit and chuff...no functions work; they dont move. This even happens on a separate piece of test track.
So I am assuming it is something I did to the Power Pro or Pro Cab unit.
thanks
Howard


----------

